# Too soon to cut the lawn ?



## gbb (26 Feb 2021)

Too late, I already did


----------



## Chromatic (26 Feb 2021)

I cut my dad's lawn yesterday.
Mine needs doing too but that can wait.


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2021)

If it’s dry enough cut it


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Feb 2021)

Our grass isn't growing yet... it thinks it is but I've had a word...


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (26 Feb 2021)

SWMBO informs me it is not too soon and in fact must be done tomorrow "before it gets out of hand"


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2021)

Does grass ever really stop growing? 

I don't think it does and usually I would have cut my grass by now as well but it's been particularly wet all winter so I'm happy to leave it a while yet.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2021)

If dry enough then do it


----------



## Gunk (26 Feb 2021)

I cut mine yesterday


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2021)

Did mine Wednesday, I love the first cut of the year it neatens up the whole garden.


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Feb 2021)

My two least favourite jobs in the garden are mowing the grass and trimming the hedges. A neat lawn and hedge are not on my priority list so I usually leave it until April or even May before the first cuts.

I used to buy some great stuff called Cutlass which you could spray on the hedge after the first cut of the year and it didn't need cutting again. Unfortunately it was bad for the environment, and possibly health, so I believe it was banned by the EU. I wish I had stockpiled it


----------



## Chislenko (26 Feb 2021)

I went to do mine yesterday and fortunately the lawnmower made some awful noises followed by loads of smoke. 

However I do now have to buy a new one!


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Feb 2021)

Is it April yet?


----------



## MartinQ (27 Feb 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> My two least favourite jobs in the garden are mowing the grass and trimming the hedges. A neat lawn and hedge are not on my priority list so I usually leave it until April or even May before the first cuts.
> 
> I used to buy some great stuff called Cutlass which you could spray on the hedge after the first cut of the year and it didn't need cutting again. Unfortunately it was bad for the environment, and possibly health, so I believe it was banned by the EU. I wish I had stockpiled it



I've got some agent orange which has a similar result.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2021)

I don't have a lawn.....


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Feb 2021)

Cut mine for the first time ever last night (it's a new lawn). Got to get a better lawn mower though.


----------



## Salad Dodger (27 Feb 2021)

I hope not. Mrs Salad cut the back lawn last week, and I did the front one yesterday.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2021)

Did it last weekend. It can wait another week.


----------



## newts (27 Feb 2021)

The grass was surprisingly dry this afternoon, so the lawn had it's first mow. 
It now resembles my lockdown haircut, tufty around the edges & sporadic bald patches where in the past there was healthy growth.


----------



## Beebo (27 Feb 2021)

Cut it this afternoon. 
left it long but it needed a trim.


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2021)

Putting vitax no rake moss killer on mine later this afternoon, then will look at mowing it next week. We still have ground frost down at the moment.


----------



## byegad (28 Feb 2021)

Here in NE England our grass is indeed growing. I'd have trimmed it today, dropping the first cut, more a light trim, back as a mulch. But the ground is far too wet. Anyway the garden bin collection starts in 4 weeks time and the bin is already full after winter pruning of our roses and other bushes. If I trim it now it will need a proper cut before there's room to put the cuttings.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Feb 2021)

The middle of my lawn is so mossy that I might 'tonsure' it with a scarifier. It won't be a good look.


----------



## Gunk (28 Feb 2021)

lazybloke said:


> The middle of my lawn is so mossy that I might 'tonsure' it with a scarifier. It won't be a good look.



It’s a been a very damp winter, I’ve got the same problem. When I cut it the grass bag was just full of moss.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2021)

I debated it, but judged it still too wet. One of my neighbours has done theirs and it looks a right mess as a result.

Interestingly though, the grass seems to habe only grown minimally over winter.


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2021)

Mrs P told me not yet,I did not need telling twice.dont go looking for work.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Mar 2021)

According to Greenskeeper Willie ( aka my 14yr old ) its an ok time for grass cutting. In fact he has scarified and fed front and back lawns after giving them a wee trim  . I leave him in charge of grass cutting duties, to be honest our front lawn always looks the biz come spring/summer !


----------



## gbb (6 Mar 2021)

Being in a clay area (hence London Bricks presence in the city) our garden has extremely poor drainage and moss is a big problem.
Add to that I'm not a very avid gardener and weeds get in the lawn and spread. My lawn, while green, if heavily inhabited by moss and weeds Last year I put down moss and weed killer and while it leaves fairly patchy grass, feeding it through the year gave us the best lawn we ever had. Just a bit of moss in a particually wet spot of the garden just now, that'll get treated soon.
Regular weed and feeding is the thing, and it's easy.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Apr 2021)

First cut this afternoon. Discovered the mower still had half a tank of stale petrol, but still started second pull.


----------



## bagpuss (3 Apr 2021)

Never mind the lawn,I need a hair cut 👹 ..... Thinking the strimmer may be over kill .....


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2021)

You would think that with all the techy bio-fiddling that grass could easily be genetically modified to grow lushly until it reached 1⅓" then stop!!


----------



## PK99 (3 Apr 2021)

gbb said:


> Being in a clay area (hence London Bricks presence in the city) our garden has extremely poor drainage and moss is a big problem.
> Add to that I'm not a very avid gardener and weeds get in the lawn and spread. My lawn, while green, if heavily inhabited by moss and weeds Last year I put down moss and weed killer and while it leaves fairly patchy grass, feeding it through the year gave us the best lawn we ever had. Just a bit of moss in a particually wet spot of the garden just now, that'll get treated soon.
> Regular weed and feeding is the thing, and it's easy.



This is by far the best combined weed/feed/moss killer, with both rapid greening feed and long term feed. One application a year leaves my lawn weed and moss free for the season. 

https://www.lovethegarden.com/uk-en/product/miracle-gro-evergreen-complete-4-1-7kg-bag

plus a spreader:

https://www.lovethegarden.com/uk-en/product/scotts-evengreen-drop-spreader-1-unit


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2021)

The last time I cut the grass was over 30 years ago


----------



## Chromatic (3 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The last time I cut the grass was over 30 years ago



Post #4884 of Mundane News (Part 1) thread, the offer still stands, although I see you have gone from  then to  now, have you had a change of heart re. grass cutting?


----------

